# το ήπαρ, τα ήπατα - το φρέαρ, τα φρέατα - το δέλεαρ, τα δελέατα



## nickel (Sep 21, 2011)

«Έχει πολλά δέλεαρ» διάβασα. Κοιτάζω στο διαδίκτυο, βρήκα μερικές ντουζίνες «πολλά δέλεαρ» και κανένα σωστό. Πόσοι λένε «τα δελέατα»; Μία ντουζίνα όλοι κι όλοι. Και ο διορθωτής της Αλεπούς την κοκκινίζει, δεν την ξέρει τη λέξη. Πόσοι λένε «τα δέλεαρ»; 325!

Τα λεξικά αντιμετωπίζουν το θέμα με επιφύλαξη. Το ΛΝΕΓ γράφει: «δέλεαρ (το) {δελέατος· συνήθως μόνο σε ονομ. και αιτ. εν.}». Και δεν δίνει τον πληθυντικό. Το ΛΚΝ: «(συνήθ. στην ονομ. και αιτ. εν.) πληθ. σπάν. _δελέατα_». Δεν τολμάνε να δεχτούν το άκλιτο.

Σάμπως είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα στη γενική; Οι συγκρίσεις και πάλι απογοητευτικές. Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν δεν δίνεις στον κόσμο δελέατα, φράσεις καθημερινές να του θυμίζουν τις πτώσεις, μια κίρρωση του ήπατος, μια κρίση να του κόβει τα ήπατα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2011)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να δω από περιέργεια κάποια «επίσημη» γυναικολογική ανακοίνωση που να χρησιμοποιεί το πύαρ στη γενική. Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ είναι άκλιτο, σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ συναντάται μόνο στην ονομαστική και αιτιατική ενικού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2011)

Καταφανώς αυτά συμβαίνουν γιατί οι λέξεις αυτές μοιάζουν ξενικές. Από την στιγμή που η δημοτική δεν έχει λέξεις που να τελειώνουν σε άλλο σύμφωνο από το σίγμα, το φρέαρ φαντάζει εξωγήινο. Έχει κι αυτό το "φρ" και μοιάζει ακόμη πιο ξένο. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το δέλεαρ που μοιάζει ολίγον τι γαλλικό. Μόλις γίνει όμως φρεάτιο, αμέσως φωτίζεται η κατάσταση.


----------



## sarant (Sep 21, 2011)

Καταρχάς έχω μια αμυδρή ανάμνηση ότι αυτό το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει -ίσως σε κανένα παλιό φόρουμ που τώρα έχει κλείσει.
Νομίζω ότι στα αρχαία υπάρχει και πληθ. "τα δέλητα", άρα από τότε υπήρχε η μη κανονικότητα. Δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα στον πληθυντικό είτε με τη μια είτε με την άλλη μορφή. Ούτε σε γενική ενικού βέβαια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2011)

sarant said:


> Δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα στον πληθυντικό είτε με τη μια είτε με την άλλη μορφή. Ούτε σε γενική ενικού βέβαια.


Καλημέρα. Την καημένη τη λέξη, που είναι και τόσο απλή ηχητικά. Αντ' αυτής, τι έχουμε; Το γλωσσοδέτη _τα θέλγητρα_;


----------



## sarant (Sep 21, 2011)

Εσύ θα έβαζες το άκλιτο ή τον πληθυντικό; 
Το πρόβλημα με τα θέλγητρα δεν είναι το αν είναι γλωσσοδέτης (δεν είναι και τόσο), αλλά ότι, στο μυαλό το δικό μου, ιδίως στον πληθυντικό, παραπέμπει σε ερωτικό δέλεαρ μόνο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2011)

Χωρίς να μπορώ να πω ότι θα το έκανα σε όλα τα κείμενα, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα _δελέατα_. Καμιά φορά, ωστόσο, επιλέγω λέξεις ή τύπους με ελαφρώς προκλητική διάθεση (π.χ. _των κοτών_).


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 3, 2012)

Θα μπορούσαν πολλά πράγματα μαζί να αποτελέσουν από κοινού _ένα _δέλεαρ, όπως επίσης και _έναν _πειρασμό. Η λέξη δέλεαρ κλίνεται κανονικά στον ενικό, αλλά και στον πληθυντικό υπάρχoυν οι τύποι _δελέατα _και _δελέασ(σ)ι _σε αρχαία κείμενα.
Πολλά εξάλλου ουσιαστικά της αρχαίας που πέρασαν στη νεοελληνική είναι ελλειπτικά ως προς μερικές πτώσεις και χρησιμοποιούνται σε πάγιες εκφράσεις (υπό μάλης, μικρός το δέμας).


----------

